# We are outta here!!



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Planned to pull out at sunrise, last minute detail after another, sunset, moon rose....better late than never, slow boating to Marathon tonight, 40kts west at daybreak, dragging baits by late morning....stellar crew aboard, standbye....YEEHAW!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Go get 'em, man! Looking forward to the report.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Anejo, Skynard and Lauderdale in the rearview...hellyea!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

...


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad to see you using that cool new boat!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

go get em.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Be safe. Should be fun even if no fish.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

good luck-- catch em up


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Sunrise in the Keys....*

Pulling into Marathon....like running a slalom course with all the crab pots


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Where are you guys heading at 40 knts? Looks like a great time!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> Where are you guys heading at 40 knts? Looks like a great time!


Miss canyon...enroute to Tejas, top off in Grand Isle, head south, fish the drop off west towards Lucius, North to Galveston


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome! What a way to bring her home, fishing all the way back! Love it, post pics please 


.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hooray!, Going to be very cool , please post some pics of marinas you visit!
Will be lots of admirers of your boat! My brother used to catch nice Grouper
of Cedar Key Fl.
Guess you wont be visiting many, I'd pull in to Naples, Tampa, then across, 
Sure you know what your doing though!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Hooray!, Going to be very cool , please post some pics of marinas you visit!
> Will be lots of admirers of your boat! My brother used to catch nice Grouper
> of Cedar Key Fl.
> Guess you wont be visiting many, I'd pull in to Naples, Tampa, then across,
> Sure you know what your doing though!


Will be out of range shortly, Marathon Marina took their share, next Hurricane Hole, Grand Isle with a big loop to the Kemah channel...hopefully we will have some fishpics to share soon...


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome, keep them coming!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Is your Capt and mate moving to Texas? 


.


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

donaken said:


> Will be out of range shortly, Marathon Marina took their share, next Hurricane Hole, Grand Isle with a big loop to the Kemah channel...hopefully we will have some fishpics to share soon...


Be careful coming through Caminada Pass in Grand Isle, lots of sand bars and they are always changing location. Trust me! Barataria Pass is much deeper if you could line us fuel at Pirate's Cove or Sand Dollar. Hurricane Hole is nice though.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

lasancha said:


> Be careful coming through Caminada Pass in Grand Isle, lots of sand bars and they are always changing location. Trust me! Barataria Pass is much deeper if you could line us fuel at Pirate's Cove or Sand Dollar. Hurricane Hole is nice though.


Thanks Nick, haven't been thru there in several yrs....7mile was tighter than expected...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

What a nice day on the pond  I was way over due....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

wishing you a safe, productive and fun trip back home- where you belong!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

I bet Skip Smith would agree....this girl could tell some stories....
made it to grand Isle, fresh tuna for dinner....hopefully history made tomorrow...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing like roughing it offshore...musta eaten 10 pounds of stone crab yesterday....  this was one of three helpings, uugg


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Received the infamous seal of approval from the Madam herself....  shhhh


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, settled for grilled lamb chops, tuna and shrimp


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Food looks insane!! How was fishing?


.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Home SWEET Home!!!*

Dam nice to be back part of the Texas fleet....blue marlin, white Marlin, wahoo, tuna galore and to many dolphin...can't tell you how much sweeter the air is along the Gulf Coast....a lot going on, will post more later


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Talk about cheeseburgers in Paradise  more late....


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

donaken said:


> Dam nice to be back part of the Texas fleet....blue marlin, white Marlin, wahoo, tuna galore and to many dolphin...can't tell you how much sweeter the air is along the Gulf Coast....a lot going on, will post more later


Is it the pic, or is that blue missing his bill? Hard to tell on my phone


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Amazing!! Post a full report and pics when you can, looking forward to hearing the adventure 


.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

*outta here*

Welcome home! Nice cheeseburgers! Big Fish!
I'll bet fish just give up when they see ya'lls boat.
Thanks


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

yakfisher said:


> Is it the pic, or is that blue missing his bill? Hard to tell on my phone


That is how it appears to me as well.

Those are some impressive fish, good job out there.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry ya'll, long day of catchin up...we have a lot of great fishing footage, I hope to share soon...just ate so much tuna, I feel like there's two of me


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

This is Lisa C....Chief Engineer/Top Chef....she is our AMEX., never leave the dock w/o her....


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol..trying to take jumpin fish pics with a tablet suxs


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Coolest Spar I've ever seen...ck out the windows along the top edge of the taper...was probly 130ish SW outside of Grand Isle...Sevun Louisiana


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

donaken said:


> Coolest Spar I've ever seen...ck out the windows along the top edge of the taper...was probly 130ish SW outside of Grand Isle...Sevun Louisiana


It's actually a self propelled semisubmersible drilling rig. Didn't know this design even existed. Very cool!

Sounds like an excellent trip across the GOM! Love the pictures of the bill-less blue!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Yall eat better offshore than I do hear at the house lol!
Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Stellar. Welcome home.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome back to the Big Star! Back her in and stay awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a pretty neat drilling rig. Hadn't seen one like that over here yet. Nice pics!


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes they are drilling for LLOG in the Mississippi Canyon, they are drilling the old Macondo well area. Rig is owned by Seadrill.


----------

